# Yamaha HTR-6290(RXV-1900) saying "speakers out of phase"?



## Big Dave (Jan 26, 2012)

So I am setting up my Yamaha HTR-6290(RXV-1900). I run the auto mic calibration and the receiver comes back with "Warning- Speaker out of phase, reverse wires" for 7 out of 8 speakers. I know for a fact that they are wired correctly. I run the calibration again, same thing??? So, just to appease the receiver I reverse the wiring on the speakers and the receiver is happy after running the calibration a 3rd time.????? How can all the speakers be out of phase? I was not drunk when I set this silly thing up, any ideas?


----------



## dustman (Feb 23, 2013)

Big Dave said:


> So I am setting up my Yamaha HTR-6290(RXV-1900). I run the auto mic calibration and the receiver comes back with "Warning- Speaker out of phase, reverse wires" for 7 out of 8 speakers. I know for a fact that they are wired correctly. I run the calibration again, same thing??? So, just to appease the receiver I reverse the wiring on the speakers and the receiver is happy after running the calibration a 3rd time.????? How can all the speakers be out of phase? I was not drunk when I set this silly thing up, any ideas?


Hi Big Dave...I've had Yamahas for quite awhile. The manual indicates that the speaker polarity in Ypao may not be accurate. I have also run into this problem . My suggestion would to trust yourself and set it up and ignore what up so is telling you. Good luck


----------



## ssthrd (Mar 24, 2014)

My 6190 did the same thing. Like you, I double checked the connections, found everything to be fine, and ignored YPAO.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I had an out of phase on my RX-V1800 and YPAO was correct. My speakers were indeed wired out of phase. Its easier to do then you realize, espcially if the wires aren't marked clearly enough. I'm using 14 gauge wires by Philips sold at Walmart and there was no easy way of discerning between the two leads. I took an ohm meter and a sharpy and "labelled" if you will the ends to indicate a +ve and -ve lead.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

ssthrd said:


> My 6190 did the same thing. Like you, I double checked the connections, found everything to be fine, and ignored YPAO.


If your main speakers are wired out of phase, its quite easy to tell. Your soundstage will be diffuse instead of centered.


----------

